# VHI Multitrip automatically charged to credit card?



## PolkaDot (4 Jan 2012)

Sorry, I know this strictly isn't health insurance but as it as a VHI related question I thought I might get a better answer here.

My credit card has recently been automatically charged by VHI for their Multi-trip travel insurance. I bought this last year but I wasn't planning on renewing it so I'm a bit annoyed that they just automatically applied it.

Has anyone had a similar experience of this? Are the VHI allowed to do this?


----------



## Jo1708 (4 Jan 2012)

I had a similar experience with a rival provider.  You'll find there was probably a box you had to tick to confirm that you didn't want it taken each year after the initial year.

I would imagine if you contact them directly they will sort it all out for you.


----------



## emeralds (8 Jan 2012)

We took out VHI multitrip in June 2010. I was asked if I wanted an automatic rollover in June 2011. I said yes. And it happened as I expected. It is also in the policy documents and letter I received in June 2010.


----------



## Charley (9 Jan 2012)

I noticed this on my policy documentation too although I'm sure I didn't tick to automatically renew.   I contacted them & they did refund me however.


----------

